# شريط نجيب لبيب رقم23



## girgis (19 فبراير 2007)

من فضلكم اللى عنده هذا الشريط او يعرف مكانة على اى موقع برغم انى دورت فى كل المواقع يقوللى وا يبعته ضرورى جدا والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم وده اميلى:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Michael (20 فبراير 2007)

تفضل لربما تجد مطلبك








http://www.search-the-books.com/hymns/naguib_labib_1.htm

وايضا

الأخ نجيب لبيب

عـلى عود الصليـب (33)
أدى قـلـبي (34)

http://www.iam2serve.com/music/egypt/nageeb1/nageeb1.htm

وهنالك






عنوان   
هل عرفت كيف عاش      
ترنيمة جديدة      
يا عجيباً      
آدي قلبي      
بنشيد العودة      
سوف أنسى الامس      
مات عشانك      
نمشي معاً      
على عود الصليب      
يارب أنت أبونا      
لا مثل لك      
مؤتي الأغاني      
آدي سنة      
لست أعلم      
جراح حبيبي      
حنانك يا رب الأكوان 


http://www.callforlife.net/modules.php?name=Taraneem&op=artist&idartist=5


وتفضل قائمة كبيرة من الالبومات

http://www.callforall.net/songs_nagib.htm


تفضل المزيد م نالالبومات

1- ألا تعود 
2- سنين طويلة 
3- ليس شيء 
4- حتى أرى 
5- يمكن يجي 
6- مهما طال 
7- المحبة 
8- لم تر عين 
9- مين أحن منك 
10- لا أنسى 
11- جراح حبيبي 
12- يارب 
13- الناس 
14- تكفيك نعمتى 
15- ليس شيء 
16- معي 
17- لست أعلم 
18- للعمق 
19- خذنا على جبل 
20- حنانك 
21- يارب إنني 
22- نفسي اقربي 
23- أيها الرب 
24- يسوع أنت كنزي 
25- ما عندي شيء 
26- سود يا يسوع 
27- لولا النعمة 
28- متكيء رأسي 
29- أنت قائدنا 
30- أنت لي المن 
31- يا عجيبا 
32- سألوذ بحضنك 


http://www.angelfire.com/sd2/mp3tranem/Mp3cd/najeb_labeb.htm


وهنالك ما تشترية

http://www.montrealbookstore.com/arabic-cataloga.htm


----------



## ragoooo (12 مارس 2010)

*هو الشريط ده اسمه ايه رقم 23 ؟ لو اسمه وممكن ادور عليه واجيبه*


----------



## Yazin (13 مارس 2010)

الأخ الحبيب
رغم أن طلبك مر عليه 3 سنوات لكني لا أعتقد أن أحداً قدر أن يلبيه لك
فقط قل لي هل هو الشريط الذي يحتوي ترانيم بلهجة لبنانية مثل "يا نبع المحبي" و"وسط التعب والأخطار" وأيضاً ترنيمة "إسمع صراخي يا سيدي"؟ إذا كان هذا هو الشريط الذي تريده فهو موجود وسيصلك بالتأكيد. مع أي شريط من شرائط نجيب لبيب. فقط أكتب لي.

محبتي
يزن


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2010)

ragoooo قال:


> *هو الشريط ده اسمه ايه رقم 23 ؟ لو اسمه وممكن ادور عليه واجيبه*


*يعنى حضرتك بتنشط موضوع بقاله 3 سنين 
علشان تلبى طلبه 
تفتكر فيه حد بيستنى على طلبه 3 ايام
مش 3 سنين 
لو حد نفسه يساعد فى طلبات الترانيم يشارك فى الموضوع المتثبت 
يغلق !!!!
*​


----------

